# Electrical Load for Heated Grips



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, I am thinking of putting Heated Grips on my new Honda HSS1332ACTD.
The tech from HotGrips asked this question, but I am not sure how to determine what load the battery can handle.

o you have available amperage for a 35 watt accessory at 12 volts?
"

Thanks


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Feb 5, 2015)

Based on Ohm's Law, it calculates to around 3 amps.

Ohm's Law Calculator


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks grouchy, what a great link. It looks like 3amps, but I am still not sure if it will work.
Another Comment from HotGrips "Doubtful that it had surplus electrical power. We bought a Yamaha that looked like it might based on the specs but it could not handle the load of our products."
Also he just told me they do not ship to Canada!
I hope one day Canada will get stuff easier from the States.
Looks like I might resort to my Canadian ways and make heated grips from Polar Bear fur LOL!
Perhaps also, Honda might come out with an accessory set of heated grips!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I wonder if you might be able to adapt them from something like a sled? Might take a look at what's offered in the motorsports shops.......? Never thought about it until now.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is the set up on my older HS1132. Upgraded 3A/50W coils from HS828 running two 10W cree flood lights and OEM Cub Cadet heated grips. You can pick up a set from the following link

GENUINE OEM MTD PART # 753-05762B SNOW BLOWER HEATED HAND GRIPS SNOW THROWER | eBay

more info in this thread

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/69929-heated-grips-2016-models-4.html


Total draw, if both lights and hand warmers are on is around 50W


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

This may or may not be a useful alternative for you. I picked up a set of heater elements from some chinese vendor on Ebay. They wrap around the handle bars, then you put your grips on over them. Dirt cheap, and free shipping. They require 10 watts each, (20 watts total). I installed them on my Craftsman (Husqvarna) machine. I added a switch so I could run* either the grip heaters, or the light.* Flip the switch, and if the light is not on, then the grips are.

I try to do my snow moving during the daylight hours, so the head light has never been all that useful to me anyway. I am also fortunate to have a street light right opposite the house, so if I have to move an EOD pile in the dark, it's not an issue. plenty of light for my needs.

After getting it all wired up, they worked pretty well the three times I used them last season. If they crap out after a year or two, no big deal as they are cheap to replace.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW heated grips need 30~40W to work, I cant seem to figure out from the part number but [email protected] can clarify as to what sort of wattage is available from your HSS1332 coil. 

The way the hand grips are wired they'll get warm if they get 25W, just not significantly warm as they would with 40W.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

JnC said:


> BTW heated grips need 30~40W to work, I cant seem to figure out from the part number but [email protected] can clarify as to what sort of wattage is available from your HSS1332 coil.
> 
> The way the hand grips are wired they'll get warm if they get 25W, just not significantly warm as they would with 40W.


First, no published spec from Honda on the output of the power coils on any HSS models.

Next, the coil assembly is different on the e. start models vs. the recoil-only models. E. start models have a 3-winding coil: battery charge, worklamp, and chute motors. Recoil-only models have a 2 winding coil: worklamp and chute motors. 

The development guy tells me neither coil would provide enough amperage to run heated grips. If you wired grips direct to the battery, but you'd drain it faster than it would be charged by the coil. I will theorize trying to power grips off either the headlamp or chute motor windings would blow a fuse right away. 

Reference:


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the incredible in depth response!
Think I will just wear warmer gloves on the colder days and hope Honda may come up with a good solution some day!


----------

